# Terminations  "ą"  and "om"



## Stardusd

I still have this doubt in Polish language when using a word. 
Please follow my explanation below:

Nogą kopnął drzwi. Szablą zabił człowieka. Siekierom zabił kurę.
Note- the last ( siekierom) I saw in a book. I don't think it is well written, so I post it here.

Przypatrywał się nogom . SalutowaŁ kolegom.

I would like to know any other case ( possibility) when I must use the termination "om", which I consider the more difficult of the both.
Thanks!


----------



## platynaa

Hello,

the ending "ą" is used in singular, the ending "om" in plural, e.g. Jestem dziewczyną (I'm a girl) but Przyglądam się tym dziewczynom (I'm looking at these girls).

Regards and good luck 

P.S. Siekierom zabił kurę - it should be siekerą, because it was only one axe.


----------



## guniang

Hello,
'Siekierom zabił kurę' is incorrect.It should be 'Siekierą zabił kurę' . 'Siekierom' might be a styllistic manipulation, for example in order to imply that the speaker comes from countryside.


----------



## Stardusd

OK. 
Now it appears Dead Easy!
About " siekierom" it may be possible, because it was written by an immigrant.
Thanks! for platynaa #2 and guniang#3.


----------



## majlo

I don't think it's entirely about number.

If you want to use the Dative (in plural), use -om. 

_Przyglądam się kur*om*.
Powiedziałem to nauczyciel*om*.

_If you want to use the instrumental case, use -ą.
_
Zabił go siekier*ą*.
Zabił go butelk*ą*​.
_


----------



## LilianaB

Hi, Stardusd. It is called an ending, not a termination. I know you are just learning English, but this may be to your benefit. I don't think almost anybody who learned Polish the natural way would know. Someone who teaches Polish to foreign  students might. There might be some books written for foreign learners which will explain this problem, although I don't know if anybody has ever studied it.


----------



## Stardusd

OOps!
Surely I am learning both- English and Polish. I would say I am carrying them like a "hobby". I wrote this in other messages.I agree that you may find "odd" some of my words, because you live in NY. Anyhow they are synonyms, aren't they? 
But I picked this word ( termination) from Computer Softwares- for instance
....exe, dll, and others.
PS- You may find my way in replying weird when I add this botton note-_ my_ _reply is_....but it is done on my own purpose- easier to find whom I replied.
My reply to lilianna B #6


----------



## LilianaB

No, Starbusd. Termination and ending are not synonymous in this context.    There is nothing weird about your replies.


----------



## POLSKAdoBOJU

guniang said:


> Hello,
> 'Siekierom zabił kurę' is incorrect. It should be 'Siekierą zabił kurę' .


I realize it's supposed to mean that _He killed the chicken *with *the ax_, however grammatically _Siekierom zabił kurę _is in fact correct (= _He killed the chicken *for* the axes._),although it doesn't make semantic sense.


----------



## LilianaB

How could anyone in sound mind have killed the chicken for the ax and not with the ax, although the latter is brutal too. Once I did not eat chicken soup for a few years when I saw it with my own eyes, accidentally.


----------



## POLSKAdoBOJU

The point was that gramatically the sentence was fine.


----------



## Denis555

POLSKAdoBOJU said:


> The point was that gramatically the sentence was fine.



Exacly! It's another case of "Colorless green ideas sleep furiously". Grammatically speaking, it's perfecty alright!


----------

